
Ryan Hoover Tells How He Built Product Hunt with a Globally Distributed Team - Riphyak
https://youteam.io/blog/product_hunt_ryan_hoover_how_to_succeed_with_remote_team/
======
vova_sanin
Hi Ryan! It would be interesting to know your and Product Hunt's take on
employee motivation. How do you manage to track it considering the remote
setup? Do you have a special programme in place / bonus system? How do you
approach it?

------
yula_os
Ryan, do you also organize remote team retreats? I've heard some fully
distributed teams love it once in a while going together to the sunny beach or
climbing another mountain. If you do so, where do you go?

~~~
rrhoover
Funny you ask. Jacq on our team is planning our next retreat. Earlier this
year we brought everyone to SF. The year prior shortly after the acquisition,
the entire team (including AngelList) went to Mexico which was a great
opportunity to get to know the broader team.

This time we may do an offsite elsewhere, which might be more fun and
affordable.

~~~
yula_os
Sounds awesome! So now, where can I submit my job application? Just kidding xD
But if seriously that's cool. I'd suggest Southeast Asia - Chiang Mai,
Thailand or Bali for your next retreat which would be fun and definitely
affordable in comparison with SF.

